# UK MMA Rankings - November 2011



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

UFC 138 had the big guns in action so really shook things up, and there was a big card at OMMAC that saw a lot of action too. There were some quite high-profile drop outs due to inactivity too.

Several other shows affecting things, check them out here:

UK MMA Rankings - November 2011 | YourMMA.tv

2012 is gonna see a couple of tweaks that will only serve to improve the UK's longest standing and most reliable MMA rankings.


----------

